# Are you Overclock ready ?



## OCNub (Jan 12, 2012)

hella guys.. good to see that indian techies now into hardcore overclocking  ..

@ All overclockers here :
if possible post your Overclocking experience , when did u start OCing , why did u OC , etc..


----------



## CA50 (Jan 12, 2012)

Previously i fancy OC, then i didn't have proper hardware.
TBH i started OC some 3 years back

and 

I OC for fun


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 12, 2012)

I started OC 3 and half years back.
Following were my setups
C2D E6550 is default at 2.33GHz
Asus P5K + Intel C2D E6550 @ 2.98GHz for 2009 with stock cooler.
Asus P5Q + Intel C2D E6550 @ 2.98GHz for 2010 with Sunbeam CCF92

I OC'd to gain more juice of Proccy in games and video conversion for my iPod Touch 

Now thinking of 4GHz with Phenom 955BE + Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 + CM Hyper 212 EVO


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 12, 2012)

hmmm......lets see...started oc ing when i had a celeron d.....
greatest achievement was  this : Some overclocking adventure with Value Rams!!!!


----------



## Tarun (Jan 13, 2012)

my first overclock started 2years ago when i had a Intel dual Core E2180 @ 2.00Ghz stock and overclocked it to 3.33Ghz (had to stop there bcoz could not increase the FSB any more and could not increase the northbridge voltage  ) all this will Stock cooler


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2012)

I started OCing when I had a Pentium D cpu and my first OCed gpu was 7300GS


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 13, 2012)

Tarun said:


> my first overclock started 2years ago when i had a Intel dual Core E2180 @ 2.00Ghz stock and overclocked it to 3.33Ghz (had to stop there bcoz could not increase the FSB any more and could not increase the northbridge voltage  ) all this will Stock cooler



you are saying you oc ed 65NM proccy around 1Ghz on stock cooler?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 13, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> you are saying you oc ed 65NM proccy around 1Ghz on stock cooler?



@Ze mad clocker - Why not?! It seems very possible!!! and Howdy?! 

@OC'ing - Started out with my Coppermine when I was in class 9 or 10(good 'ol SoftFSB days! )... 
Then had a sponsored overclocking event in college from Gigabyte on overclocking - Harshal Tank was there - saw his pot & everything. 

He clocked an i7 920 to 4.7GHz (the CPU was cold bugged) on LN2 using a Gigabyte X58 board. 
Got epicly fascinated by that - made my own pot Clocked the living crap out of a Phenom II on an Asus 890GX (Read: Spent about 20k and voided the warranty of the board and the cpu.) 

Also did some overclocking on my Kuma Core with stock cooling and posted some results on HWbot... 
and yes... 

*BIG THANKS TO GIGABYTE & HARSHAL!!!*


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 13, 2012)

^^kinda crazy...but considering wat i have done its admissible


----------



## Tarun (Jan 14, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> you are saying you oc ed 65NM proccy around 1Ghz on stock cooler?


 i had bought a kind HSF like this
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/35-103-095-TS?$S300W$
but it was ok but yet i burnt the motherboard later


----------



## CA50 (Jan 14, 2012)

@smonpathak, hey mate its possible. I personally have OCed E6550 to max 3.4 GHz from 2.33GHz


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 18, 2012)

My first overclocking was on Pentium Celeron processor which was rated @ 800Mhz and i ran XP 32 bit with 256MB Ram, my mobo supported overclocking and i overclocked it to 1.2GHZ, but sadly whenever i overclock, i could run my system very fast at that time. But there was no-sound output at all.

Then, my next overclocking was Core 2 Duo E7200 from 2.53GHZ to 3.1GHZ Stable. at 3.2 it wasn't stable, no options to alter voltage.

and now, i m planning to get Z68 mobo @ overclock my current CPU to nearly 4.2GHZ and GPU to nearly Core clock speed -1GHZ with my new Arctic cooler =p


----------

